# GSD Bitch



## Pinkava (Apr 16, 2010)

Here is a photo of my beautiful girl taken at last years National in Australia where she took out the Junior Bitch Class (12-18months) and a movement photo from another show.


----------



## MayzieGSD (Aug 28, 2006)

Pretty girl. What's her name?


----------



## Pinkava (Apr 16, 2010)

Her name is Aust Champ. Freevale Crazy In Pink A'Z BSCL 1 "Ava"

she is an absolute pleasure to own, she has had nothing short of an outstanding show career thus far and we look forward to the future with her  

She is out of Aust Champ. Freevale Crazy For Love 
to: Cayos Von der Noriswand (imp Germany) one of Australias current top producers


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

She's a beautiful girl~


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Ava is a stunning bitch, and is even better in the flesh. :wub:
We had the pleasure of watching her win at the National in Brisbane last year.
Good luck for the National this year. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinkava (Apr 16, 2010)

Awwww thank you so much for your lovely comments Anita  you are very kind


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Very nice looking lady!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I love her coat color.


----------



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

Huge congrats on Ava's performance at the National. :happyboogie:
First Intermediate bitch, and then taking out Reserve Challenge against the big girls. :groovy::groovy:
A well deserved win for a beautiful bitch, just sorry we weren't there this time to see it. 
Never mind, we will hopefully get to see her in Open at Sydney next year.


----------



## Pinkava (Apr 16, 2010)

Thankyou Anita for your lovely congratulations 

It was a very lovely intermediate bitch class and then to take reserve was icing on the cake 

This young girl just keeps impressing and getting lovely comments 

you will definately see her in Open next year in Sydney!!!!


----------



## Pinkava (Apr 16, 2010)

We headed up to NSW for a specialty show under Ms Jane Pike 

Ava takes out 1st Intermediate Bitch, Challenge Bitch and Best in Show/Intermediate in Show!!!!!!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

i love the walking/running shot, beautiful!! dont you just love how they move!? stunning!


----------



## Pinkava (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks Shilorio  yes I love when photographers capture beautiful moving shots  I love GSD movement, effortless


----------

